# Fc Afc Weezer Retreezer



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

what do you guys think about this dog? does he have a page of where it shows litters that are on the ground, or planned?


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

lillusk3 said:


> what do you guys think about this dog? does he have a page of where it shows litters that are on the ground, or planned?


I would also like some information on this Stud. 

Thanks Heather


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

ya i was doing a bit of reading, his lines are awesome! and i keep looking at about a million different studs, so forgive me if it gets old that i keep asking questions!  just looking for the perfect pup!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=70648

Nice pedigree, don't know anything about his pups or planned litters.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

definately a nice pedigree. i found something on gooddog where if you click view offspring it says weezer x windy pups.. which is fc afc weezer retreezer X fc afc candlewood's somethingroyal.. sounds pretty nice to me!!!

he is only 5 years old so if he has pups running they will be 3 years old max..


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Weezer is a very nice dog. I've been watching him since I saw him run derby. He has not been titled long so pups are probably young but I would snap one up from a good bitch in a heartbeat. Contact his owner after the national for info.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

I've got a 18 monthe BLM out of him that I really like. He has a ton of go, good marker, great training attitude, wonderful temperment with people and other dogs. He is kind of a tall lanky dog, around 70 pounds. He spent 5 monthes with Rick Stawski and Rick seemed to like him, and will be going back this winter as well. I wouldn't hesitate on getting another puppy out of him in the future. 

I don't think Bob Johnson has a web site, from what I've heard about him I don't think he even owns a computer, there are others on here who train with and know him so maybe one of them will post.


Were you looking at Weezer as a stud or looking for a puppy out of him??

Todd
________
MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Train with Weezer on a regular basis all summer. Bob brings him to training with Andy Attar/Seth Steeburgan/Pat Burns every day during the week. Bob runs him in training under their tutelidge. He is a great dog. Has a great pedigree and is CNM clear with good hips and elbows. he is the real deal. three amateur nationals and three completions.
Go Weezer
trog


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't think he has any pups that are even 2 yet but I could be wrong.
________
Shemale Thai


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

looking for a pup. you know of any good litters?

i found one litter a bitch out of cosmo and a candlewoods MH QAA dog which sounds like the pups would be pretty nice.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

hey trog.. how big is weezer? good looking dog?


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

guessing lower 70's
little curl in tail
not a big blocky head but not a coke bottle sniffer nose
he is a great dog
one of those once in a lifetime dogs
much better than my FC - loads of talent
getting some great bitch breedings - Ken Neil has one out of his FC-AFC bitch and Mary Howley has a great litter out of him. 
Like people say - he is so young- results aren't in yet
trog


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

There r 2 Weezer litters posted on working retiever


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Pictures of Weezer
________
FIND HEADSHOP


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Weezer is good looking, talented and just a nice animal. His owner, Bob Johnson does not own a computer, but states he has a toaster! Weezer's puppies are a tad young, but the ones I've seen are very nice. Don Wolf of the Madison Retriever Club has a very nice female who was running derbies.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Weezer offspring "Bodey"
________
BUY VAPIR OXYGEN


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

thats a beautiful dog!!! (bodey) 

i'm sold on a weezer pup


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

When I saw the middle picture of the 3 above that Browndog posted, I knew he had to have Honcho in his lineage. I hadn't seen the pedigree either....he's got "The King" on BOTH sides....that picture reminds me GREATLY of Honcho.

Whatcha think, Ed?

kg


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks KG you just made my day, your right he does have Honcho on both sides...

Bodeys Ped..

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewPedigreeColor.asp?DogNo=81939
________
ASIAN XXX


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

wow i just looked up a picture of honcho.. pretty close!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a picture that Judy Weikel Aycock sent to me back in 1984 shortly after I got my first pup, a bitch out of Honcho. It resembles in a more than eerie fashion the middle picture of the three posted above.

'Course, the one you just put up is pretty good too! 

kg


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

i saw some other views of honcho and the head is pretty similar to those that browndog posted!!


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

All right now that you got me going, I've got one more pic for ya. Any time my dog can be compaired to Honcho in any way I'll take that as a huge compliment.
________
WEED MAPS


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

I bred to Weez in Dec. of 05 with CAFC Sara, she was a proven producer already having 2 Derby pointed, QAA offspring. 

So why did I breed to an unproven stud who at that time had only finished 1 of those Natl. Amats. ?????

He is talented, nice dog to be around, had minimun health clearences, and his mother is one of the finest bitches to ever play the game IMHO.

Have not heard of any health issues, all CERF'd @ 7 weeks, good temperments, most of the ones that got into to trial/Pro homes are doing well in training. One won it's first 2 derbies by 19 months.....but then again the bitch has a lot to do with that. Sara had 18 derby points in 6 starts with 3 wins !!!!!

John
________
Mercedes-Benz G-Class


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

which leads me to why i'll probably have a weezer pup in about 2 months...  anyone else see the pedigree of the weezer x tar (cosmo bitch)


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

lillusk3 said:


> i saw some other views of honcho and the head is pretty similar to those that browndog posted!!


not sure if you got my pm, but how does your dog run? pretty hard runner? good marker?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

theres video of weezer and his dad both running on akc.org kinda cool to watch!


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

I train with a friend who has a male from Weezer Retreezer and Troublesome Highseas Zoe. The dog is really nice. At 18 mos. he has begun running his master. I think a brother of the dog already has 2 master passes.

They have a lot of fire and excellent markers.

It is a really nice dog.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> I bred to Weez in Dec. of 05 with CAFC Sara, she was a proven producer already having 2 Derby pointed, QAA offspring.


We've got one of these. She's not quite precise enough for the Derby yet, but we like her. She's small but very good looking and muscular, extremely hard-going and fast, learned to handle and take casts into and through various obstacles readily, and has exceptional courage in the water. Crisp line manners, good bird handling, slight tendency to vocalize.

You wouldn't want to get in her way. Lotsa guts.

Amy Dahl


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Buster Brown said:


> I train with a friend who has a male from Weezer Retreezer and Troublesome Highseas Zoe. The dog is really nice. At 18 mos. he has begun running his master. I think a brother of the dog already has 2 master passes.
> 
> They have a lot of fire and excellent markers.
> 
> ...


Bodey is out of that same litter, I feel Zoe brought as much to the table in that breeding as Weezer did. Zoe has thrown some really nice puppys including FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie
________
TOYOTA CORONA T190


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

so i have 1st pick female out of weezer and tar (cosmo bitch)

should be a pretty nice dog! for me at least. i dont need the best dog in the world, just a good one! plus isn't it all about having fun??


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Just got back from Mary Howley's last week to see the Weezer pups she has and they are very good looking litter and smart as a wip for their age. Nice litter.


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

I think he is big time. I love a dog that runs like he does for the owner.
But we have had 1 1/2 dogs out of Little Man that shut down hard.
Also loved Kila. Ya never know. Never had a Kila kid so don't know nothing there.
I haveheard Little man was a tough nut. Probably getting in trouble here but but!
Jan


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

redline said:


> I think he is big time. I love a dog that runs like he does for the owner.
> But we have had 1 1/2 dogs out of Little Man that shut down hard.
> Also loved Kila. Ya never know. Never had a Kila kid so don't know nothing there.
> I haveheard Little man was a tough nut. Probably getting in trouble here but but!
> Jan


What do you mean shut down hard? Also what are "1 1/2 dogs"? I dont think you can get in trouble if nobody knows what you mean. Or is it just me?


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

BROWNDOGG said:


> Weezer offspring "Bodey"


Ok I gotta know so I can tell my friend Matt. Where are you in the training of Bodey. I see you are holding a trophy and two ribbons. What for?

Boy now I'm really kicking myself. I could have had one of those pups but opted to pass since I was working so much OT at the time. 

Then ended up getting a dog anyway without any HT/FT or any notable pedigree at all. 

I was just looking for a good pet...and then I started training, and had some success; and trained some more and had more success; and then I had a monkey on my back for training that I couldn't shed and have taken that dog to an SH title...and am going to work on more.

He's a really nice dog and I also like to have folks say "Nice Dog! Who's he out of?" and I say " The Bargain Mart Newspaper!"

But back to the Troublesome Highseas Zoe x The Weezer Retreezer. Yes Zoe brings just as much...and yes that cross yielded some really incredible pups. I know my friend Matt is very satisfied with the pup he has.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't realize that you already had a Weezer pup when I responed to an old thread that I happened upon. My Weezer pup is 9 months old and he is going strong. I really like the trainability of this dog. Weezer was a finalist in the NAFC again this year for the fourth time.

I will try to put up a picture of my dog.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

check your pm's


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I have a dog out of Little Man and FC Highpoint Troublesome Sugar, Arcadia's Senor Jefe, that has no "shut down" in him. I would take a million out of him. 

Jefe got a Am second while still two, has added some points since then and is just a hoot to run with severe go.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Tim West said:


> I have a dog out of Little Man and FC Highpoint Troublesome Sugar.


Kind of a nice bitch line on that dog! Always wanted to breed Rudy to Little Man, but never got it done.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Kind of a nice bitch line on that dog! Always wanted to breed Rudy to Little Man, but never got it done.


I have a wonderful 9 month old out of Weezer and a Lean Mac x Homley Hannah female.

He's almost done with the "T". A extremely good marker and very, very intelligent.

Angie


----------

